# Best way to solder wires on a LED star



## Cemoi (Oct 30, 2008)

I've just received my first power LED: a red-orange Luxeon I.
As I don't want to damage it, I wonder what the best way to solder the leads is. Would this be OK: simply place the lead on one of the terminal pads (which already have some solder on it), put the sodering iron tip on the lead, and as soon as the solder starts to melt, remove the soldering iron?
Also, which wire gauge should be used for currents around 350mA?
And is it better to use solid or stranded wire?


----------



## steve6690 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Best way to solder wires and fasten L2 optics on a LED star*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3dkragEKSKI&feature=related

might give you a start..


----------



## Cemoi (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Steve, I watched it and also a few related videos on youtube Re. soldering. In fact although I'm still rather nube at soldering, I have already soldered successfully components on a board. But I was wondering about handling this star terminal properly, since it is already covered with solder so I assume I don't need to add any, simply heat the end of the wire then dip it into the solder bubble once it has melt?

And what about the wire gauge and type (solid or stranded)?


----------



## steve6690 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Best way to solder wires and fasten L2 optics on a LED star*

I still solder the old-fashioned way I was taught years ago. The solder pads on led stars don't need much heat. I put a very small amount of cheapo liquid flux on the solder pad, and then briefly touch my tinned soldering iron tip onto the pad to leave a very small blob of solder on the pad. Then I dip the end of the wire in the flux and melt a small amount of solder into it so it flows into the wire. Hold the end of the wire onto the star pad and heat the pad and wire together until the solder flows between the two. 
The wire only has to be able to carry 2 amps at most so you can use quite thin wire. I use a stranded wire which unfortunately doesn't seem to have an awg or swg rating but it believe it's equivalent to 24 awg. It has 7 conductors of 0.2mm diameter. I find it ideal for series wiring of led's.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=6192

The spec states it will handle 14 amps but I'm pretty sure I don't believe that..I think they mean 1.4 amps


----------

